# More info on the Scanoe



## Jim58 (Jan 16, 2010)

JackieTreeHorn said:


> I will try that. Also have an old decoy bag that might do the trick.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I love this idea. It gives us the chance for another great read as you explain the rigors of having your head under 40 degree water in the middle of a nor-easter as you try to cut the decoy bag from your prop while all the time drifting further into the shipping lane somewhere in the great white north.:lol:

thanks for the post it was the first thing that made me laugh today.

Jim


----------



## grateful fisherman (Nov 4, 2009)

JackieTreeHorn said:


> It is indeed a Big Lebowski reference. Makes me chuckle every time. Does your Raddison have the sponsons bolted to the sides? I am wondering if something like that would keep down the bow spray while running the motor.


Yes it does but if I don't have sufficient bow weight the sponsons just splash water IN the boat, lol. I keep a milk crate full of cinder blocks up front when alone and seems to do the trick.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Jackson Huffstutler (Aug 28, 2017)

I know you've all been wondering the fate of the Scanoe, so thought I'd resurrect this post. You'll be happy to hear that it's still in service, though slightly less frequently than it was when I first got it. 
The old Johnson 6 is still mounted on it, but I'd consider it more of a decoration than an operational motor. It looks cool on the back of a canoe, but does it serve the purpose? While I did get a good deal on it ($300), it has cost me about 3 times that to keep it running. I've since stopped trying to fix it myself and I think the guys at the mechanic are honestly tired of seeing me wheel it in. It ran last year once on Lower Herring during a gale with my mother in law in the bow. She was about as enthused as you might imagine getting all the bow spray and waiting for me to get it running again with ether. I used slightly less ether on myself since I was with my mother in law after all and we have to keep up appearances. Once back to shore she made her way to the truck and we began speaking again after a few weeks. 
So there the Scanoe has sat ever since, in the garage filled with decoys and various items that I've forgotten about over the last few years. Thoughts of selling have popped in to my mind, but why would I get rid of an item that brings so much joy? If only there was a way to make this boat more reliable and enjoyable. Which brings us to today. I've discovered that people actually do want to buy these fantastic old motors, and I can put the money toward something called a new motor. I suspect that once I pull the trigger, this might be the last you hear about the Scanoe for quite a while, until I can find out how to break it and wash, rinse, repeat.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Jackson Huffstutler said:


> I know you've all been wondering the fate of the Scanoe, so thought I'd resurrect this post. You'll be happy to hear that it's still in service, though slightly less frequently than it was when I first got it.
> The old Johnson 6 is still mounted on it, but I'd consider it more of a decoration than an operational motor. It looks cool on the back of a canoe, but does it serve the purpose? While I did get a good deal on it ($300), it has cost me about 3 times that to keep it running. I've since stopped trying to fix it myself and I think the guys at the mechanic are honestly tired of seeing me wheel it in. It ran last year once on Lower Herring during a gale with my mother in law in the bow. She was about as enthused as you might imagine getting all the bow spray and waiting for me to get it running again with ether. I used slightly less ether on myself since I was with my mother in law after all and we have to keep up appearances. Once back to shore she made her way to the truck and we began speaking again after a few weeks.
> So there the Scanoe has sat ever since, in the garage filled with decoys and various items that I've forgotten about over the last few years. Thoughts of selling have popped in to my mind, but why would I get rid of an item that brings so much joy? If only there was a way to make this boat more reliable and enjoyable. Which brings us to today. I've discovered that people actually do want to buy these fantastic old motors, and I can put the money toward something called a new motor. I suspect that once I pull the trigger, this might be the last you hear about the Scanoe for quite a while, until I can find out how to break it and wash, rinse, repeat.


Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## Bucknduck05 (Oct 21, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing the ole scanoe in action in the U.P this fall. It's been a while since I've ridden in it, loaded down with 3 grown men, guns, decoys, and God knows what else.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Jackson Huffstutler (Aug 28, 2017)

Let's just hope its story this fall doesn't continue on the same trajectory.


----------



## Bucknduck05 (Oct 21, 2011)

Wouldn't be the first time. At least this year we won't be in a camper, and I will actually bring a spare set of keys

Sent from my SM-G892A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Jackson Huffstutler (Aug 28, 2017)

Make sure to lock them safely in the truck


----------



## Bucknduck05 (Oct 21, 2011)

Jackson Huffstutler said:


> Make sure to lock them safely in the truck


All we need is a weenie roaster, a piece of cardboard, and a flathead screwdriver. Just as good as a key

Sent from my SM-G892A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Jackson Huffstutler (Aug 28, 2017)

Bucknduck05 said:


> All we need is a weenie roaster, a piece of cardboard, and a flathead screwdriver. Just as good as a key
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Some say even better. Can't cook with a key.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Bucknduck05 (Oct 21, 2011)

Jackson Huffstutler said:


> Some say even better. Can't cook with a key.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Worked far better than the rock I was eyeing up to put through the back window

Sent from my SM-G892A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Jackson Huffstutler (Aug 28, 2017)

Bucknduck05 said:


> Worked far better than the rock I was eyeing up to put through the back window
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Rock would've been a lot faster though. Wrong time of year for windows down unfortunately. Should I check the scanoe for a plug before season or just wing it like you would?

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Bucknduck05 (Oct 21, 2011)

Jackson Huffstutler said:


> Rock would've been a lot faster though. Wrong time of year for windows down unfortunately. Should I check the scanoe for a plug before season or just wing it like you would?
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Wing it of course. Make sure you dont have a spare tire for the trailer too

Sent from my SM-G892A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Jackson Huffstutler (Aug 28, 2017)

Ok I'll remove that in the name of space and weight savings. 

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Bucknduck05 (Oct 21, 2011)

But the payoff sure was a beautiful thing









Sent from my SM-G892A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Jackson Huffstutler (Aug 28, 2017)

Bucknduck05 said:


> But the payoff sure was a beautiful thing
> View attachment 381161
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


That reminds me. Need to get to the taxidermist sooner than later.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Bucknduck05 (Oct 21, 2011)

Jackson Huffstutler said:


> That reminds me. Need to get to the taxidermist sooner than later.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I know. I really need to run downstate yo my guy. I already found a nice piece of driftwood on E beach for it too

Sent from my SM-G892A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Jackson Huffstutler (Aug 28, 2017)

SCANOE UPDATE: 
Late season duck middle zone.
Cold, snowy morning on an unnamed river. 
Found our spot, as there was at least one mallard there the day before. That's how you know it's a good spot. 
The Scanoe is now rigged with a powerful 2.5 hp Yamaha. Fully loaded, she moves along fine. We decided to paddle in to the honey hole so we could feel extra stealthy and duck-hunter-ey. We sweated our asses off. The rear seat really needs a backrest, as I kept nearly falling backwards. The backrest was in the garage warm and snug. But yeah, sweated our asses of paddling in the dark and snot. Once we had the decoys set, we found a comfortable spot on a the edge of a steep bank and pretended to be mountain goats or some such ******** and hoped for the best. Due to all the sweating, we soon froze our asses off. Yin and yang and whatnot. Sat it out a while, water swatted a swimmer when an eagle decided to come in to the mix. Whiffed a gimme. Once we decided to pick up our now fully ice-covered blocks, all the ducks came in and immediately left because we were standing there with our thumbs in our muffs trying to stay warm. I dropped my gun in the water while awkwardly hoping they might just circle back. They didn't. Upon loading it up with decoys the scanoe was now listing to the bow with all the extra ice and water in the sturdy craft. This caused a dilemma, because we wanted nothing more than to get the hell out of there but I could only run it at idle for fear that I would bury the bow in the river at too high of a speed (I know, it's just a 2.5 but she feels scooty). Back at the trucks, we quietly loaded up and said adios to the 2020 duck season. Good riddance. Will probably do it again.


----------



## BumpRacerX (Dec 31, 2009)

After a hell of a Monday in the working world this thread bump was exactly what I needed to start unwinding my day. 

Now I kinda want to buy an scanoe.


----------



## Jackson Huffstutler (Aug 28, 2017)

BumpRacerX said:


> After a hell of a Monday in the working world this thread bump was exactly what I needed to start unwinding my day.
> 
> Now I kinda want to buy an scanoe.


If you hate yourself as much as I apparently hate myself, you'll absolutely love a Scanoe. It's the best and worst of both worlds. Which worlds those may be, I have no idea.


----------

